# Ok,heres a needle in the big bike haystack..postwar Hawthorne used in NY music video late 90s



## bikesnbuses (Sep 23, 2016)

Im sure I can eventually find one like it..But what the hell..
Singer Jeff Buckley rode a red/white non-tanked springer in one of his videos (made from mid/late 90s clips) "released" in 2007?Recorded in Brooklyn Heights, Brooklyn NY
Aaaaanywho..like I said,not likely but you dont know unless you ask.Unsure if this was rented out,loaned or his bike..This is a still from video.Thanks,Jeff







Heres a better picture.. I did know its was a Hawthorne (Thank you Stig!) Looking for an original red one without tank/light..Thanks again! Jeff


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 23, 2016)

He had a cool voice...gone too soon and strangely...drowning in the Mississippi river I think.
Maybe his bike is in Louisiana by now.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 23, 2016)

From the interwebs...
_

On the evening of May 29, 1997, Buckley's band flew in intending to join him in his Memphis studio to work on the newly written material. That same evening, Buckley went swimming in Wolf River Harbor, a slackwater channel of the Mississippi River, while wearing boots, all of his clothing, and singing the chorus of the song "Whole Lotta Love" by Led Zeppelin. A roadie of Buckley's band, Keith Foti, remained ashore. After moving the radio and a guitar out of reach of the wake from a passing tugboat, Foti looked up to see that Buckley was gone. Despite a determined rescue effort that night, Buckley remained missing. On June 4, his body was spotted by a tourist on a riverboat and was brought ashore. 

The autopsy to clarify the cause of Buckley's death confirmed Buckley had taken no illegal drugs before his swim and a drug overdose was therefore ruled out as cause of death. In order to clarify the situation of his death, this statement was released from the Buckley estate: 

Jeff Buckley's death was not "mysterious," related to drugs, alcohol, or suicide. We have a police report, a medical examiner's report, and an eye witness to prove that it was an accidental drowning, and that Mr. Buckley was in a good frame of mind prior to the accident. _


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 10, 2016)

Curious if there was any progress in this? Buckley was a unique talent, gone too soon.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 10, 2016)

No..Thank you..Nothing yet. I honestly didnt expect much though..Kind of an odd request
Big fan of Buckley,I was introduced to him when I lived in Arizona..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 11, 2017)

What the heck...BUMP...


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 11, 2017)

http://s1102.photobucket.com/user/4WHLDRFTN/media/IMG_1812_zpsf573ce1a.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 11, 2017)

Long before most people heard of Jeff Buckley, we were listening to his Father, Tim Buckleyin the late 60s early 70s. Tim was a talented musician. If you ever get a chance , check him out. Tim Buckley died at age 28, when Jeff, his only child was only 9 years old. Jeff died at age 30. Both Tim & Jeff were unique and talented singers gone long before their time.......... Wayne


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump...


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 28, 2019)

His dad also drowned.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> His dad also drowned.



"Buckley’s life came to a sudden end in the middle of 1975, when he died of a heroin overdose just after completing a tour"...

"The coroner's report stated Buckley died at 9:42 p.m. on June 29, 1975, from "acute heroin/morphine and ethanol intoxication due to inhalation and ingestion of overdose".[


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 28, 2019)

I stand corrected, I swore I read he also drowned.  Sorry...


----------



## soulshine73 (Jun 22, 2021)

i have that bike post war hawthorn. non tank model but also no spring. but hey its close. if still looking i will send pics tomorrow


----------



## soulshine73 (Jun 23, 2021)

i am sure you found one alredy but i believe this is the bike you are looking for except this is the standard trust rod model instead of the higher spec springer model. but its the perfect candidate to make the that bike you want. i have the trust rods for it too but you would want to change it out for a springer anyways. i sold the plate already. i am using the delta light and maybe a few other small parts but i would sell you the rest or what you needed

myke


----------

